# The The Southwark Underground Station/London England



## JRE313 (Jul 13, 2013)

Here is a new for ya!. This HDR is a little extreme but I think this fits the image.
Tell me what you think!


----------



## EDL (Jul 13, 2013)

I like it!  Nicely done.  Gives me the feeling of looking down the inside of the fuselage of a giant airplane.


----------

